# Updated HHD Cards Doubles list and Wish List



## moonstonewind (Feb 13, 2016)

My current list

https://amiiboalerts.com/amiibo/animal-crossing-cards


My doubles:

2,7,14, 15, 24,30 X2 45, 46,48,55,61,63,69,75,81,83,85,86,91,56,96


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia (Feb 13, 2016)

Blanca for Joan?


----------



## Paluetna (Feb 13, 2016)

i have harriet and redd for snake and eunice?


----------



## moonstonewind (Mar 28, 2016)

Link_The_Heroine said:


> Blanca for Joan?



Sorry I am so behind on reply do you still have the card ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Link_The_Heroine said:


> Blanca for Joan?




Sorry I am so behind on reply do you still have the card ?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Paluetna said:


> i have harriet and redd for snake and eunice?



Sorry I am so behind on reply do you still have the card ?


----------

